# Painting Question



## derekbannatyne (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm trying to do a high gloss black finish, but I accidentally used latex paint as a primer. If I put sufficient layers of gloss black on top to sand to a smooth finish, will I be alright, even with the latex paint?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Hmm, that's a good question.

I painted some shelves a while back with Zinsser Bin primer (shellac primer), latex or acryllic paint, then a water-based poly top coat. The top coat is what gives it the sheen, although you will never get that hypnotic piano black finish using this method. the only way for that is lacquer and lots of it.

Or am I misunderstanding you? Are you trying to put lacquer atop latex paint? If that was the case I would probably reprime over the primer with BIN and start fresh.

Hopefully someone else will chime in with some more experience here. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi there,

This thread I think is exactly what you are looking for.
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=83141&highlight=


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

derekbannatyne said:


> I'm trying to do a high gloss black finish, but I accidentally used latex paint as a primer. If I put sufficient layers of gloss black on top to sand to a smooth finish, will I be alright, even with the latex paint?


I think you better sanding that paint and start all over again:bigsmile:

It's a lot easier to start now than spending a lot of time painting the box and then have to do it again:wits-end:

:T


----------



## derekbannatyne (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks for the replies! I guess I'll have to decide what to do in a few months. Sanding off that latex is a pain, all it does is heat up and get stuck in the sandpaper.


----------

